# What's your Ctrl+V hiding?



## Compaq (Jun 25, 2012)

Try to paste something, and see what reveals itself. Me?

reveal


(had to look up a word, real quick, :lmao


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok hon drive safe xo see you soon xoxo

Was texting with my Hubby and daughter at the same time and typed it in the wrong window lol


----------



## yerlem (Jun 25, 2012)

Investigación de científicos rosarinos les da una dura estocada a las superbacterias - La Ciudad | La Capital de Rosario |n article from the locan newspaper on one of my teachers..copied it to some friends


----------



## sm4him (Jun 25, 2012)

le bouche a oreille est définitivement la meilleure façon de procéder.
j'ai eu un commerce photo pendant pres de vingt ans (studio, reportage,  ventes et développement) et le client satisfait a toujours été celui qui  me faisait la meilleure publicité.
Personnellement j'ai commence avec des concerts locaux, des communions  et du portrait a domicile, juste de quoi se faire des contacts... a  partir de la, tout dépend de la satisfaction de tes premiers  modèles/clients 						

Was in need of Google Translate.


----------



## pgriz (Jun 25, 2012)

"Word of mouth is definitely the best way to proceed.
I have done commercial photography for almost 20 years (studio, reporting, sales and development) and a satisfied client has always been my best form of publicity.
Personally, I started with local concerts, communions and home portraiture, mainly to build up the contacts, and starting from that, everything depended on the satisfaction of the first models/clients"

Yah.  Needed a little practice...


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 25, 2012)

"SW1-16(config)#ip http authentication local
SW1-16(config)#ip https authentication local
SW1-16(config)#crypto key generate DSA
SW1-16(config)# interface range ethernet 1/g11-1/g14
SW1-16(config-if)# channel-group 1 mode auto"

Documenting some switch configurations I was doing on Saturday


----------



## Compaq (Jun 25, 2012)

En MMS har blitt sendt til deg fra +4747503001. Du kan hente den pe: http://ota.nwn.no/mms. Emne: . Pinkode: 3078281xxxxxxxx


iPhone, web page for viewing MMS.


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 26, 2012)

Bob Delaney , Jan 18, 2011; 04:59 a.m.

I was citing a post on another forum.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 26, 2012)

"That one looks presentable to me...should print nicely."

lol, I was scared to see for a minute there, lol.  That was from another post after I botched it up and had to redo my reply.


----------



## Espike (Jun 26, 2012)

925-754-4100

Phone number to an Army recruiting station in Brentwood, CA. It's out of service though since they apparently moved and Google didn't know.​


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 26, 2012)

First person to reveal a p0rn-related Ctrl+V wins the honesty award!


----------



## nmoody (Jun 26, 2012)

Was troubleshooting an issue with a server:


*-**System*


*-**Provider*

[ *Name*] Service Control Manager

[ *Guid*] {555908d1-a6d7-4695-8e1e-26931d2012f4}

[ *EventSourceName*] Service Control Manager




*-**EventID*7000

[ *Qualifiers*] 49152




*Version*0



*Level*2



*Task*0



*Opcode*0



*Keywords*0x8080000000000000



*-**TimeCreated*

[ *SystemTime*] 2012-06-26T05:00:27.695696000Z




*EventRecordID*117800



*Correlation*



*-**Execution*

[ *ProcessID*] 544

[ *ThreadID*] 548




*Channel*System



*Computer*jovian



*Security*



*-**EventData*

*param1*Vstor2 P2V30 Virtual Storage Driver

*param2*%%3


----------



## unpopular (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## molested_cow (Jun 26, 2012)

¤»¤Q¥Û¤s - Google ¦a¹Ï


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 26, 2012)

I like this thread.


----------



## Espike (Jun 26, 2012)

Activity: 
Activity Date:
Hardware Name:
Serial Number:
Rack #:
Floor Position: 
Vendor:
Model:
Asset Tag#:
Leasing Company:
Lease Schedule#:
OS: Select OS
OS Baseline: Select Baseline
Function:
KVM Connection:
Drac Connection: 

This is what was hiding on my work PC's clipboard.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 26, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> I like this thread.



And I don't get it.


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 26, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Jaemie said:
> 
> 
> > I like this thread.
> ...



How it works or the point?


----------



## Compaq (Jun 26, 2012)

No point, just useless information that is being shared across the interwebz to strangers.


----------



## yerlem (Jun 26, 2012)

Nothing  so sad, I hit ctrl+V and nothing came up boooooo

I like this thread too!


----------



## Espike (Jun 26, 2012)

yerlem said:


> Nothing  so sad, I hit ctrl+V and nothing came up boooooo
> 
> I like this thread too!



I LOL'd, and now my co workers must think I'm crazy, or worse, they know I'm slacking off...


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 26, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Jaemie said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Jun 26, 2012)

480sparky said:
			
		

> Yes.



Hold ctrl or cmd and press the v key, and then post whatever shows up.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Jun 26, 2012)

http://pnr.ma/cPpXEA

That's what was on my phone.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 26, 2012)

AaronLLockhart said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what does the web site posted have to do with my clipboard contents?  Why do I need to use the web site?   I can just Paste (Ctrl+V) while I'm creating a post.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 26, 2012)

480sparky said:


> AaronLLockhart said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



You mean the "reveal" site in Compaq's original post? That was just HIS Ctrl-V. It's what he had most recently copied and pasted, presumably because he wasn't sure of the english translation for how you say "reveal" in Norwegian.


----------



## KmH (Jun 26, 2012)

_Indiegogo_


----------



## sm4him (Jun 26, 2012)

KmH said:


> _Indiegogo_



LOL. I know what you were looking at!


----------



## JAC526 (Jun 26, 2012)

Debra,

My address is:

*DELETED*

That is fine.  I work from home mostly so signing for it will be no problem.

Thanks again,

Joe

Just bought a Mamiya RB67 and this is my email to the lady selling it.


----------



## lethal_ghost (Jun 26, 2012)

EVE Online | EVE Insider | Forums


----------



## unpopular (Jun 26, 2012)

But you're really not all that, either.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 26, 2012)

1. Close all the vehicle doors.
2. Insert the ignition key into the ignition lock cylinder.
3. Press and hold the door unlock switch.
4. While holding the door lock switch in the unlock position, cycle 
the ignition ON, OFF, ON, OFF.
5. Release the door unlock switch. The doors will lock and unlock to 
confirm the program mode.
6. Press and hold the LOCK button and the UNLOCK button 
simultaneously on one transmitter. After a delay of approximately 15 
seconds, the doors will lock and unlock to confirm the programming of 
that transmitter.
7. Repeat the previous step to program up to four transmitters.
8. Turn the ignition switch to the RUN position in order to exit the 
keyless entry transmitter mode.
9. Operate the transmitter functions in order to verify correct 
system operation.

Programming/activation instructions for my truck's key fob.  Sorry - no porn here.


----------



## Haya.H (Jun 26, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> Not bad for a first go at street photography.
> 
> Can you please number them?  way too hard to make individual critiques as is.
> 
> ...



Was trying to quote two people in one comment, still not sure if this is the way to do it but it's how I do it


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 26, 2012)

sm4him said:


> You mean the "reveal" site in Compaq's original post? That was just HIS Ctrl-V. It's what he had most recently copied and pasted, presumably because he wasn't sure of the english translation for how you say "reveal" in Norwegian.




OOooooh!  Well, duh!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So, just press control+v and post what comes up, huh?

Well, that's kinda hard to do in my case.  I have a choice.


----------



## Compaq (Jun 26, 2012)

A choice between what?


----------



## laynea24 (Jun 26, 2012)

1Z5154E70341118249 

Now you can all join me in tracking my package! Lol.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 26, 2012)

I'd hit it



um....no comment.  


This is a dangerous game when you are chatting via messenger.  lol


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 26, 2012)

Compaq said:


> A choice between what?



Which item I have in my clipboard.  I have several choices.


----------



## Espike (Jun 26, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> > A choice between what?
> ...



I think the spirit of the thread is that you hit CTRL+V and post whatever is there, good, bad, or otherwise.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 26, 2012)

Espike said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Compaq said:
> ...





This is my first choice:

Proposal for -------------





Re: Proposal for: Remodel of space -----------



Proposal for the following electrical work in the City of Des Moines:



Remove all electrical wiring above grid ceiling in back room, reroute existing conduits, reinstall existing 2x4 troffer lights.

Remove existing low-voltage cables above ceiling.

Add 2 120v 20a receptacles, one in conference room, one in office.

Add 5 120v circuits for work stations, each station provided with (2) duplex receptacles.

Add 32 Cat5 drops from closet to stations, each station provided with (2) drops.  No terminations.

Add (3) 120v 20a receptacles for mini-kitchen (small ref., micro, coffee maker).



Total for above described work:  $x,xxx.00.



Price includes all material, labor, permits & inspections.






(certain proprietary information deleted)


----------



## Kazooie (Jun 26, 2012)

Realy, a photo?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 27, 2012)

1Z5154E70341118249 

(laynea24's package lol)


----------



## unpopular (Jun 27, 2012)

^^ you really may want to censor that one, if you haven't already. One could access personal information through it, or worse, deliver 500 pizzas on your behalf.


----------



## Tony S (Jun 27, 2012)

Can't paste anything... the paste option is grayed out.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 27, 2012)

Ernicus


LOL!!!  That was from my TFP Flight Club voting this morning because I was too lazy to type out the names!


----------



## bazooka (Jun 27, 2012)

WODR-SQL1 (Dell 6650)
WODR-App1 (Dell 1850)
WODR-App2 (Dell 1850)
WODR-App3 (Dell 1850)
WODR-TS1 (Dell 1850)
EMC SAN

Servers I removed from our racks this morning.


----------



## davisphotos (Jun 27, 2012)

Wedding Photographer Loses Memory Card After Pub Brawl
Interesting and distressing article about a photographer losing a memory card with his friends' (maybe ex-friends now) wedding photos on it at a bar fight.


----------



## Tony S (Jun 27, 2012)

On a different computer here at work... looked like a good night not to be riding the rigs.

7 shot outside bar in Federal Way, 1 dies - Seattle News - MyNorthwest.com


----------



## KmH (Jun 27, 2012)

Haya.H said:


> Was trying to quote two people in one comment, still not sure if this is the way to do it but it's how I do it



In the lower right corner of each post is a *"+* Multi-Quote this message symbol. Click that in each post you want to quote. The + will change to a check mark so you can see which posts you have selected to quote


----------



## Espike (Jun 27, 2012)

bazooka said:


> WODR-SQL1 (Dell 6650)
> WODR-App1 (Dell 1850)
> WODR-App2 (Dell 1850)
> WODR-App3 (Dell 1850)
> ...



Good thing too, those things are ancient!

I just pulled a bunch of 2950's today.


----------

